
TU Delft researchers design new material by using Artificial Intelligence only - rbanffy
https://www.tudelft.nl/en/2019/tu-delft/tu-delft-researchers-design-new-material-by-using-artificial-intelligence-only/
======
itcrowd
Very cool work. The paper is open access, the code is open on Github and he
actively invites other researchers / interested laymen to participate in
finding better materials. Terrific job of putting your money where your mouth
is: "We are sharing the code so that you can work with it and improve it and I
can’t wait to see what the new discoveries will be."

This type of openness in research should serve as an example to many more!

Also, this guys CV is seriously impressive [pdf]
[https://mabessa.github.io/Documents/CV_MiguelBessa.pdf](https://mabessa.github.io/Documents/CV_MiguelBessa.pdf)

------
mabessa
Thank you for the kind words. The code is quite simple and it is very far from
perfect... But hopefully with time we (in my group and outside it) can clean
it up, convert it to Python only, and write a decent tutorial... We'll see
what happens! Cheers, and thanks for your interest!

------
reportgunner
Where's the meat for the article ?

Did they not use software other than "Artificial" "Intelligence" ? I doubt
that.

~~~
malux85
There's a big blue link 2 paragraphs in next to "Read the publication"

And then in the first paragraph summary there's a link to the github code.

This is more than you get with most papers!

~~~
reportgunner
Cheers, I honestly missed both of them.

